# Condemned building in Memphis, TN



## JOSHardson (Aug 13, 2009)

I have some strange love for the decaying things around town.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice....  Did you get a little closer?  Do you have a larger image?


----------



## JOSHardson (Aug 13, 2009)

Larger image posted... I was kinda rushed at the time. It's the only pic I got of the building.


----------



## Anesthetize (Aug 13, 2009)

This reminds me that I always wanted to photograph the factory featured on Pink Floyd's "Animals" album cover.


A friend of mine has a whole collection of photos dedicated do Urban Exploring. I didn't know about this term until recently, but for those who don't know, it's... well... breaking into abandoned buildings and photographing them.

Please note: This is not my photograph. Please click on it and see his gallery. It's worth it.

(photo removed to comply with forum rules)


----------



## JOSHardson (Aug 13, 2009)

I've really been itching to get into the whole urban exploring thing... I just recently learned about it as well. It seems like somethin' I could really get in to.


----------



## Anesthetize (Aug 13, 2009)

I'll get into it soon. A couple of friends asked me if I'd like to tag along. They're pro photographers so I was overjoyed. I really could use the tutoring


----------



## Yemme (Aug 14, 2009)

JOSHardson said:


> Larger image posted... I was kinda rushed at the time. It's the only pic I got of the building.




It's really a cool structure... I wish you could have gotten inside.  Nice find.


----------



## ocular (Aug 14, 2009)

It can also be very dangerous, you can fall through floors, so good idea to have a buddy with you to call for help. Also harmful chemicals in the dust that you will inevitably brush into. But yeh it's cool.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 14, 2009)

Why is that everything you love is bad for you... Just like bacon.  It's always somethin'  ...


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 14, 2009)

Anesthetize said:


> Please note: This is not my photograph.



One of the Forum's rule is to not post any images that are not yours. Please just put a link.

Talking about links, here is one that anyone interested in UE should know:
Urban Exploration Resource: Forum - Home


For Anesthetize = Sub page from the site linked above
http://www.uer.ca/locations/newlist.asp?country=Portugal


----------



## JOSHardson (Aug 14, 2009)

The bright red doors are really what caught my eye... I would love to get inside of there but this building clearly has no trespassing signs on every door...


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 14, 2009)

JOSHardson said:


> no trespassing signs on every door...



Probably more for legal reasons than anything else. Most of the time it's a way of saying; if you go in and break your neck, don't come and sue us.

I've never had any problems going into this kind of places. Just don't go in alone. Accidents do happen and it is safer to have a partner. Also make sure and have a good flash light so you can see where you are going and avoid the aforementioned accident.

Check out this thread. It has some very nice photos from this site's members and some very interesting links.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/116116-abandoned-places.html

But, Warning: UE is extremely addictive


----------



## JOSHardson (Aug 14, 2009)

I must say it is very tempting...


----------



## Anesthetize (Aug 15, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Anesthetize said:
> 
> 
> > Please note: This is not my photograph.
> ...



Thanks. I removed the picture 

And thanks also for that site. It's been bookmarked. Yeah, Portugal has TONS of places for UE. That picture I posted is in a loctaion not listed in the website. It's in a place called Almada, right across the river from Lisbon. Also Lisbon and its surroundings potentially have lots of places since it's a very old city and not all of it is rebuilt. I can't say for sure, but there is an old industrial area in the eastern part of the city where we're almost sure to find cool places.

Also, I've been reading info on that site. UE in Portugal doesn't look nearly as dangerous as far as crackedheads and the occasional encounter with the authorities is concerned. Simply put, over here nobody cares about old buildings.

Thinking of it, I guess I'll just use this forum as an incentive to photograph a bit more of this city to show you guys. Living here makes me take it for granted and I forget how much variety there is.


----------



## JOSHardson (Aug 26, 2009)

The only reason I'm weary of some exploration is the infestation of crackheads and homeless in Memphis... It's really bad...


----------



## p2porkchop (Aug 28, 2009)

JOSHardson said:


> The only reason I'm weary of some exploration is the infestation of crackheads and homeless in Memphis... It's really bad...




You got that right!  

I've always thought this would be a cool building to photograph, and now I know it is!  :thumbup:


----------

